# Songs that inspire you.



## hobbs27

Hope we can all share some spiritual songs here that inspire you. The first I'm posting below is old, but you can bet the tears are flying from my eye's and my arms are raised when the lady comes out singing....Hope you enjoy.


----------



## hobbs27

Here's another. There's probably no better songwriter in my lifetime than Dottie Rambo. Think about this song...Paul struggled with this...it makes the inner man want to shed this worldly outer man and go home.As I get older I have more and more friends on the other side, I miss dearly, one of these days we'll be singing praises to His name together.


----------



## formula1

Rather than re-post mine, I have lots of posted here below.  Here are some of the thread titles:

Beautiful Things
Bless the Lord
Remind Me Who I Am
Storms
While You Were Sleeping
I Turn to You
Another Song For You
Be Strong
The Well
Please Hear the Message
Jesus, Friend of Sinners
You are For Me
Please Experience This

...Just to name a few.  And most of these are very contemporary and even some on the radical edge.  But here's one I know you will enjoy:


----------



## hobbs27

Thanks formula1, you know we will all be singing a new song one day, the angels wont even know the words, and even I will be able to hit all the notes. haha.


----------



## j_seph

May sound crazy, wife has control of remote so I was stuck watching American Idol. A girl sang Jackson 5 I'll be there. I had hears it several times but never really listened to the words until tonight. I told her that the song could be a Christian song.


----------



## hobbs27

j_seph said:


> May sound crazy, wife has control of remote so I was stuck watching American Idol. A girl sang Jackson 5 I'll be there. I had hears it several times but never really listened to the words until tonight. I told her that the song could be a Christian song.



Yeah, it very well could be.


----------



## hobbs27

Here's one for my wife, this is her favorite Gospel song.


----------



## hobbs27

leave you with this one tonight.


----------



## hobbs27

This was recorded up the road from here in ellijay. There's a sister in this one thats cup has overflown. I love it!


----------



## blood on the ground

3rd day, love song


----------



## hobbs27




----------



## Mako22

I like the blood songs the best:
Its still the blood
Nothing but the blood
There is a fountain filled with blood
There's Power in the blood


----------



## Buck Nasty

Old School... What A Friend We Have In Jesus
New School... Revelation Song and Lay Em Down


----------



## speedcop

Years ago my Dad had a 8 track tape of James Blackwood live singing "The King is comming". My all time favorite. We lost the tape and I have never been able to find him singing it live. Lot of other groups, but none like James.

If any of you ever find one, please let me know.


----------



## coonkilla

I hate to come in late on this ut,I think best is i'll fly away,and the anchor holds


----------



## Ronnie T

speedcop said:


> Years ago my Dad had a 8 track tape of James Blackwood live singing "The King is comming". My all time favorite. We lost the tape and I have never been able to find him singing it live. Lot of other groups, but none like James.
> 
> If any of you ever find one, please let me know.



Well, here's a little bit of the song and I believe you can order the 8track from this sight.

http://www.artistdirect.com/nad/window/media/page/0,,952658-3345799,00.html


----------



## Ronnie T

One of my old favorites.  I think I'd like it at my funeral, if
anyone might throw one for me.


----------



## hobbs27

Ronnie T said:


> One of my old favorites.  I think I'd like it at my funeral, if
> anyone might throw one for me.





My uncles favorite too, and he had it played at his...I like it, but Angel Band may be my choice for my funeral...my only request so far is the Gospel be preached.


----------



## hobbs27




----------



## speedcop

Ronnie T said:


> Well, here's a little bit of the song and I believe you can order the 8track from this sight.
> 
> http://www.artistdirect.com/nad/window/media/page/0,,952658-3345799,00.html



thanks, just ordered me one


----------



## GrlsHnt2

It is Well 

http://youtu.be/lr6bZKm_M5o


----------



## StriperAddict

He's Alive ... Don Francisco


----------



## stringmusic

<object style="height: 390px; width: 640px"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/qLpEIwZPbOs?version=3&feature=player_detailpage"><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"><param name="allowScriptAccess" value="always"><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/qLpEIwZPbOs?version=3&feature=player_detailpage" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" allowScriptAccess="always" width="640" height="360"></object>


----------



## gemcgrew

GrlsHnt2 said:


> It is Well
> 
> http://youtu.be/lr6bZKm_M5o



One of my favorite songs as well. I am sure you are familiar with the story behind it. 

For those who are not: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/It_Is_Well_with_My_Soul


----------



## Artfuldodger

My favorites are the Bluegrass standards like: 
I'm Using My Bible For A Raodmap
Rank Stranger
Little Black Train
Drifting To Far From The Shore
The Model Church
Crying Holy Unto The Lord
Church In The Wildwood
God's Coloring Book
Working On A Building
The Christian Life
Fifty Miles of Elbow Room

I spent a lot of time at Bluegrass festivals. Some of them got a little routy but they always included a lot of Gospel songs.


----------



## hobbs27

Artfuldodger said:


> My favorites are the Bluegrass standards like:
> I'm Using My Bible For A Raodmap
> Rank Stranger
> Little Black Train
> Drifting To Far From The Shore
> The Model Church
> Crying Holy Unto The Lord
> Church In The Wildwood
> God's Coloring Book
> Working On A Building
> The Christian Life
> Fifty Miles of Elbow Room
> 
> I spent a lot of time at Bluegrass festivals. Some of them got a little routy but they always included a lot of Gospel songs.



Me too, I love the sound of a banjo.


----------



## gordon 2

When it comes to the things of God and inspiriation...I often pause when I see man performing, his need for art, art that is near his prayers.


----------



## Jeffriesw




----------



## Artfuldodger




----------



## Artfuldodger




----------



## Artfuldodger

This is cool, Amazing Grace sung to the tune of "The House of the Rising Sun."


----------



## Artfuldodger

This type of Gospel ain't for the faint of heart. It sounds like Jimi Hendrix on steel guitar. Robert Randolph is the new young guy in this genre of music. It's called Sacred Steel.


----------



## gordon 2

Artfuldodger said:


> This type of Gospel ain't for the faint of heart. It sounds like Jimi Hendrix on steel guitar. Robert Randolph is the new young guy in this genre of music. It's called Sacred Steel.



I must admit that I am called by the sounds of this praise--110%. Now the same stiring is available in scripture-in the word-- and the calling is no different. In the sound and in the sight the truth is undeniably the same.

If you can listen like this, you can read like this... In both you are called and for both you will be thought what is the way of our Lord.

Man, I would be hard pressed not the visit this church was it a neighbour of mine.

Thanks alot for posting this, bros.


----------



## polkhunt




----------



## golffreak

Shout To The Lord

Anything by Casting Crowns


----------



## Madman

Hobbs,

Good topic.  I wrote a "rambling" some time ago about hymns, not any specific hymn, just hymns in general.







                          Ramblings of a Madman #55

			Where are the hymns?			

•	As a church sings, so a church will live. (Unknown)
•	When truth gets into a creed or hymnbook it becomes the confident possession of the whole church. (Unknown)
•	A good hymnbook will get us thru our darkest days. (Unknown)
•	Hymns are prayers set to music. (my maternal grandfather)

Some days I pine for the singing of the great hymns, the music that has ministered to my ancestors for so many generations, the prayers that strengthened the church with such powerful theology, prayers made easy to remember because of their melody.  

Some days I wonder where I would be without the mighty men and women who prayed for me, taught me, who admonished me and sang over me.  Yes, sang over me.  I can remember getting up in the morning and preparing for school or church or even just another day of work and chores, to hear my mother singing, and my mother did not sing the songs that were on the radio, the contemporary tunes of the day, my mother sang hymns.

If I was around and she thought I needed prayer she sang loudly, if she was alone, or thought she was she would quietly hum the tune.  

I hated working in the garden especially picking beans, but mom always had the appropriate hymn. Once it was “I come to the garden alone” at the time I did not realize the connection the writer was making with Mary coming to the garden on Easter Morning, I thought mom was just poking me for not working hard enough.

Or in times of trial to hear her singing Spafford’s “It is well” or one of the greatest “praise” hymns ever written “How Great Thy Art”.   I can only imagine what she sang on those nights I was away at school or out and about as a young man.  But whatever she sang it worked. Yes, a good hymnbook will get us thru our darkest days.  May I always treasure these wonderful gifts of God.

_Dear God,
Creator of the universe, designer of all things wonderful and beautiful.
I give you thanks for the wonderful hymns you have given to the faithful,
I give you thanks for the writers and the singers of those hymns, for the 
Strength you give us by the ministering of Your Holy Spirit.
May your bride always glorify you with beautiful hymns, may your children 
Pray ceaselessly by their continuous singing.  May we be strengthened by these 
Prayers of encouragement.  In Christ’s name I pray.
							Amen _


----------



## StriperAddict

Artfuldodger said:


> This is cool, Amazing Grace sung to the tune of "The House of the Rising Sun."


 
Years back a musician at a youth service played Amazing Grace to the tune of ...
Stairway to Heaven
Purple Haze (yeah, the Jimi Hendrix power chord version )
and 
Secrect Agent Man
... just to name a few.

I wish I recorded it, it was that good


----------



## NG ALUM

Three of my favorites have always been "he lives"
 and one im unsure of the name but I think it's called the offeratory hymn. We sing it every sunday as they walk the tithes back to the alter. It goes..."praise god from whom all blessing flow...." 

Lastly my favorite hymn is "victory in Jesus" I used to sing that over and over when I was a kid and scared of the dark and had to walk to the deer stand by myself and didn't want to tell my dad I was scared! HAHAHA!!!


----------



## thedeacon

Music moves me, I am told by some, to much. I love to sing and to listen to good singing. Sometime in the Church services I will just sit and listen to the words and the music instead of joining in the singing. I am making melody in my heart.

My favorite song depends on my mood but one song written by Gloria Gaither moves me more than any other ever has.

There's Something About That Name

You Tube it and listen if you have never heard it.


----------



## chris parks

glorious day is the song that i really like


----------



## hobbs27

Bottling honey tonight, and heard this on the radio and hadnt seen it anywhere so here you go, haha.


----------



## hobbs27

chris parks said:


> glorious day is the song that i really like



Are you the same chris parks I used to coonhunt with many years ago, Lived in dacula and ran with that farmer boy?


----------



## chris parks

That is me who are you


----------



## JB0704

hobbs27 said:


> Bottling honey tonight, and heard this on the radio and hadnt seen it anywhere so here you go, haha.



Thanks for that. Made me laugh, hippies are funny.

Anyway, I never could figure out if that song was satire, or if there were some kind of wierd Christian hippies.  Read the wikipedia entry on it, and it seems the guy was inspired by a gospel singer to write a gospel song, but he was actually jewish.....


----------



## hobbs27

chris parks said:


> That is me who are you



Pm sent


----------



## gtparts

Thought I'd give this link for your consideration.....

http://www.getreligion.org/2012/07/wheres-the-beef-what-the-chick-fil-a-boss-really-said/


.... post one of my new favorite songs.


----------



## Lowjack

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xDTOmJ6irao&feature=related


----------



## mtnwoman

gemcgrew said:


> One of my favorite songs as well. I am sure you are familiar with the story behind it.
> 
> For those who are not: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/It_Is_Well_with_My_Soul



That is an awesome song. I love to sing it when things aren't going so well in my life...especially since I know the story behind the song.


----------



## golffreak

The Hurt and The Healer by MercyMe.

I don't know how anyone walking on Earth couldn't love that song. Truly inspiring and a song that can definitely touch and change hearts.

It's fairly new, so I really encourage y'all to listen and spread the word.


----------



## hobbs27

Waiting on an answer? Keep this in mind.


----------



## hillbilly12

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SDqTENtNvKQ


----------



## gordon 2

Many times a close read of the spirit of man inspires me. And I like to think that God puts a smile on many of those who attend those bluegrass festival weekends.


----------



## hobbs27

Praise be to God, Im gonna live forever, Im gonna cross that river!


----------



## gordon 2




----------



## hobbs27

Thanks gordon for adding that, I sure needed it today, thats harmony!


----------



## gordon 2

hobbs27 said:


> Thanks gordon for adding that, I sure needed it today, thats harmony!



No problem bro.  Always willing to share good things.


----------



## Artfuldodger

Waltz of the Angels is one of my favorites. Here's "I'm Using My Bible For a Roadmap"


----------



## Artfuldodger

This is one of the comments of this song, "The Model Church";
I got to an old time, shouting, dancing, foot washing, dinner on the ground after baptism church. We dont limit how long church is, we dont decide a set program, we dont stop the singing or﻿ preaching if it is going good, and anyone in the congragation wants to sing, stand up and testify, or is moved to do some preaching, we ALL encoruage that person to do so. I wouldnt trade my old time small country Pentecostal church for anything.
I would have to add a big "Amen" to that. Some of my fondest childhood memories is going to churches with visiting Gospel bands. Usually Holiness or Pentecostal  Churches as our Baptist Church didn't have visiting bands. It could have been just a financial thing.


----------



## Tomahawk1088

I like this one.


----------



## hobbs27




----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Another great song that brings me to worship:


----------



## gordon 2




----------



## ted_BSR

*One of my favorites*

I sing this to my daughter to put her to sleep. Brings tears to my eyes, and puts her to sleep!


----------



## ted_BSR

*Amazing*

I love the pipes, and I love this song. My ukelele doesn't do it justice.


----------



## gordon 2




----------



## Cottontail

Rock you like a hurricane.


----------



## JB0704

Cottontail said:


> Rock you like a hurricane.



80's hair band music???

Surely you got something better than that......


----------



## formula1

*Re:*



JB0704 said:


> 80's hair band music???
> 
> Surely you got something better than that......



Well, in his defense, it's not a bad song!  Just a dead one!


----------



## ted_BSR

JB0704 said:


> 80's hair band music???
> 
> Surely you got something better than that......



LOL! 

A German 80's hair band!!!!


----------



## gordon 2




----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Thanks, Gordon!

He'll make you whole! A big Amen!


----------



## pstrahin

This gives me goose bumps.


----------



## Jeff57

*One of  my favorites*


----------



## 4HAND

ted_BSR said:


> I love the pipes, and I love this song. My ukelele doesn't do it justice.



Beautiful song. Everytime I hears this it moves me. I've heard it played too many times at fellow Law Enforcement Officers funerals as well as memorial services.
How fitting that I found this thread & listened to this today, on 09/11/12.........

I grew up listening to all those old hymns, so many wonderful songs. I guess one of my favorites is "In The Garden".

As far as newer songs, " Jesus, Friend of Sinners" is without a doubt my favorite!


----------



## gordon 2

I skimmed across black water, without once submerging
Onto the banks of an urban morning
That hungers the first light, much much more
Than mountains ever do.
And she like a ghost beside me, goes down with the ease of a dolphin
And emerges unlearned, unshamed, unharmed
For she is the perfect creature, natural in every feature
And I am the geek with the alchemists' stone

Chorus

For all of you who must discover,
For all who seek to understand,
For having left the path of others
You find a very special hand

And it is a holy thing, and it is a precious time
And it is the only way
Forget-me-nots among the snow, it's always been and so it goes
To ponder his death and his life eternally

Chorus

For all of you who must discover
For all who seek to understand,
For having left the path of others
You find a very special hand

And it is a holy thing
And it is the only way
Forget-me-nots among the snow, it's always been and so it goes
To ponder his death and his life eternally

One bright blue rose outlives all those
Two thousand years and still it goes
To ponder his death and his life eternally


----------



## j.reagan

Amazing Grace (My Chains are Gone)-Chris Tomlin, I Know A Man Who Can- George Jone (The Possum performs it best), Revelation- Third Day, Revelation Song- Philips, Craig, and Dean, When The Stars Burn Down- Philips, Craig, and Dean, Just As I Am- Travis Cottrell, Alpha and Omega- Gaither Vocal Band, Indescribable- Mark Schultz, In Christ Alone- Natalie Grant (among others), Your Great Name- Natalie Grant, I Will Rise- Chris Tomlin, God Of This City- Chris Tomlin.

Just to name a few, I could go on forever.


----------



## mtnwoman

The Word of God is sharper than a two edged sword, dividing asunder soul and spirit....our spirit as Christians belong to God and we are in the palm of His hand. Our soul is us in the flesh, how we are, what we do, how we sin and yet He not only loves our spirit He loves our soul, wicked as it is. I love this song....He loves even me, (me as in me, myself and I, my soul)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DvHDlDZOtbE


----------



## gordon 2




----------



## David Parker

Satan is Real and The Christian Life (Louvin Bros)
Farther Along
Will the Circle be Unbroken
Closer walk with Thee
What would you Give in Exchange for you Soul

to name a few.  Thanks for a great thread


----------



## gordon 2

*This song has always been a spiritual message to me. It inspires me in many ways.*


----------



## gordon 2

This song makes me think of the folk who are willing, as Christ is willing, to sit with and comfort metally ill people at their worst times...


----------



## Artfuldodger

The Hazel Dickens West Virginia song is inspiration to me also. It's one of my favorites. I've always liked Roy Acuff singing "Wreck on the Highway."


----------



## barryl

hobbs27 said:


> This was recorded up the road from here in ellijay. There's a sister in this one thats cup has overflown. I love it!


I tell you what, if that don't get your fire goin', your wood is wet !!!!! Thanks that is a great one!!


----------



## gordon 2




----------



## gordon 2




----------



## gordon 2




----------



## erog

I am annoyed by most hymns and Christian songs. However, Amazing Grace is one that I enjoy and when listening to it played by bagpipes it gets me pumped. I also have a teddy bear that plays it after I twist the music box in it's butt so there's some nostalgia there.


----------



## Artfuldodger

skcuf said:


> I am annoyed by most hymns and Christian songs. However, Amazing Grace is one that I enjoy and when listening to it played by bagpipes it gets me pumped. I also have a teddy bear that plays it after I twist the music box in it's butt so there's some nostalgia there.



What kind of music do you like? What about this version of Amazing Grace?


----------



## gordon 2

Wholesome...rendition. I like alot.


----------



## gordon 2

I find this song to be surprising...... when you come to find out... the lyrics! it's a hymn!




Songwriters: GIBB, MAURICE ERNEST / GIBB, ROBIN HUGH / GIBB, BARRY ALAN

I know your eyes in the morning sun
I feel you touch me in the pouring rain
And the moment that you wander far from me
I wanna feel you in my arms again

And you come to me on a summer breeze
Keep me warm in your love and then softly leave
And it's me you need to show

Chorus:
How deep is your love
I really need to learn
Cause were living in a world of fools
Breaking us down
When they all should let us be
We belong to you and me

I believe in you
You know the door to my very soul
Youre the light in my deepest darkest hour
Youre my saviour when I fall
And you may not think
I care for you
When you know down inside
That I really do
And it's me you need to show

Chorus
Repeat and fade


----------



## gordon 2




----------



## gordon 2




----------



## hobbs27




----------



## hobbs27




----------



## Artfuldodger




----------



## gordon 2




----------



## hobbs27

Psalms are songs. This one inspires me!


----------



## gordon 2

<iframe width="420" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/y9Ol5ZW2sKo?rel=0" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe


----------



## matthewsman

*what chall know about this?*

I ain't pentecostal no more, but it still almost inspires me to shout...


----------



## matthewsman

*I'm grey, but my roots are showing.*

I almost took a lap around the kitchen, somebody knows what I'm talking about! 03:49. If you don't know by now you'll never redneckednize!


----------



## Ronnie T

gordon 2 said:


> <iframe width="420" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/y9Ol5ZW2sKo?rel=0" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe



Wonderful  Wonderful.
.


----------



## gordon 2




----------



## Madman




----------



## Jeffriesw




----------



## hobbs27




----------



## hobbs27




----------



## gordon 2




----------



## gordon 2

Don't worry about tomorrow, God's already there.


----------



## hylander

In this order:
Anything from Sandi Patti (the voice)
Newsong - Arise My Love
Clay Cross - I Surrender All
Aaron Jeffrey - He Is
Avalon -You Were There
Rich Mullins -My Deliverer


----------



## David Parker

climb up that coconut tree my friend
death is for certain and this surely might be the end
don't wait all day for a coconut to drop
climb up there pick u a big one from the top

right from the top!

http://archive.org/details/sdt2009-10-03.mtx.baustin.flac16


----------



## Buck Nasty

Big Daddy Weave's Redeemed has been my anthem for about a year now....  I cant sing it loud enough.


----------



## gordon 2

Buck Nasty said:


> Big Daddy Weave's Redeemed has been my anthem for about a year now....  I cant sing it loud enough.



This is very beautiful... it is so easy yet fine to the ear and my heart! Thanks for sharing... and what a good anthem to have!


----------



## hobbs27




----------



## gordon 2




----------



## hobbs27

Oh thats a dandy gordon! I like this version by Andy Griffith and Jerry Reed does a good one too.


----------



## gordon 2

hobbs27 said:


> Oh thats a dandy gordon! I like this version by Andy Griffith and Jerry Reed does a good one too.
> End Quote]
> 
> 
> Mighty fine preachin I'd say, especially after midweek breakfast. I can't wait what's coming come Sunday.


----------



## gordon 2




----------



## hobbs27




----------



## hobbs27




----------



## hobbs27

Awesome blessed song writer, awesome woman, she is missed.


----------



## egomaniac247

Although a christian, I tend to not like christian music....nothing to do with the message, just the style of music.

That said, I heard this one day and I really like this song.  Good beat/pace and a terrific message that can hit home with any of us who tend to lose our way.


----------



## egomaniac247

I forgot about this song as well. As a country fan, this one is a favorite. 

Seriously, I wish every body could hear the message in this song...


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

A favorite of mine!


----------



## blong

'Why me Lord' when Merle sings it.


----------



## gordon 2

If God was to look at you, would he see Jesus?


Psalm 32:7

King James Version (KJV)


7 Thou art my hiding place; thou shalt preserve me from trouble; thou shalt compass me about with songs of deliverance. Selah.


----------



## gordon 2

blong said:


> 'Why me Lord' when Merle sings it.


----------



## hobbs27

Thankful for my Lord!


Revelation 21:4

4 And God shall wipe away all tears from their eyes; and there shall be no more death, neither sorrow, nor crying, neither shall there be any more pain: for the former things are passed away.


----------



## hobbs27

Had to share this one,,He IS King of Kings and Lord of Lords!


----------



## hobbs27




----------



## hobbs27




----------



## hobbs27




----------



## randall c

I like the old songs my favorite is I will meet you in the morning


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Since it's Christmas, let's hear a Christmas song or two!


----------



## gordon 2




----------



## gordon 2

This is a bit different, but inspireing none the less. I find it artistic, but perhaps not for all pallets.  Nevertheless, the message and the images are remarkable. 


Mods, if you find this off-putting I'll get it off.


----------



## gordon 2




----------



## gordon 2




----------



## gordon 2




----------



## de5349

My best friends dad died a little over a year ago and he requested "I'm Already There" by Lonestar be played at his funeral. Brings a tear every time I hear it.


----------



## hobbs27




----------



## hobbs27




----------



## gordon 2




----------



## hobbs27

Turn this one way up loud. You're welcome!


----------



## gordon 2




----------



## gordon 2




----------



## hobbs27

Amen!


----------



## jmartin7654

http://youtu.be/yLr6G8Xy5uc
Lead Me by Sanctus Real. Can't hear that song without thinking it's time to man up and put away all my selfish desires so I can get my priorities straight. I have to hear it every so often to help keep myself in check... Every father/ husband needs to listen to this song.


----------



## Artfuldodger

gordon 2 said:


>



Great inspiring version of an old Simon & Garfunkel song. I've always liked their thought provoking lyrics. 
This was their first big hit. 
Do you have any thoughts of how it relates to God or people?
I can see it's meaning as trying to find out what we believe or who we follow by learning rather than just following.
Maybe the sounds of silence is God's voice. We can hear without ears. A deeper understanding of everything beyond hearing or seeing. Maybe hearing & seeing get in the way sometimes.


----------



## Artfuldodger

Maybe the people talking without words are false prophets. The silence could be the people are afraid to listen to the truth.


----------



## gordon 2




----------



## gordon 2

Artfuldodger said:


> Great inspiring version of an old Simon & Garfunkel song. I've always liked their thought provoking lyrics.
> This was their first big hit.
> Do you have any thoughts of how it relates to God or people?
> I can see it's meaning as trying to find out what we believe or who we follow by learning rather than just following.
> Maybe the sounds of silence is God's voice. We can hear without ears. A deeper understanding of everything beyond hearing or seeing. Maybe hearing & seeing get in the way sometimes.




"My words like rain drops fell and eckos the sounds of silence. People listen without hearing, see without seeing. You've read that in scripture... in the Gospels regards the parables?

The words of Jesus dropped, the world returns to her fallen state and echos her sounds of silence, not silent with sound ( the fallen world is noisy), but with the sounds of the Holy Spirit ministering to man.  Maybe.

It is a song that begs do you hear, do you see? Are your senses active and alert to the moving of the Holy Spirit? Can you tell the difference between the sounds? And maybe the sound of silence creeps in while we  are sleeping... we become complacent with faith or when we are slack concerning the ways of the world and  it settles in our minds, in our brains, until we become deaf to the sound of our Lord ministering and we are left to talk to the darkness... we end up hearing the wispers of silence... and think it is awesome because it is usually clamorous ... but it is not awesome... the sounds are empty! 

"If I speak in the tongues of men or of angels, but do not have love, I am only a resounding gong or a clanging cymbal." This is my candidate for the sound of silence.... 

Jesus touches the sound of silence... passes by on the streets of cobble stone... "Hear my words so I might teach you..."


----------



## gordon 2

*The lion will lay with the lamb?*


----------



## Treedup

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UMhQcjc9voM


IN CHRIST ALONE


----------



## Treedup

NO ONE HIGHER


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=frPkNcWVUcM


----------



## hobbs27




----------



## hobbs27




----------



## hobbs27




----------



## hobbs27




----------



## gordon 2




----------



## gordon 2




----------



## gordon 2

Seems like this might be a soft place to land.


----------



## Redman54

http://youtu.be/y8BBCYFAYRI


I am a thorn in Your crown
But You love me anyway
I am the sweat from Your brow
But You love me anyway
I am the nail in Your wrist
But You love me anyway
I am Judas’ kiss
But You love me anyway

See now, I am the man who yelled out from the crowd
For Your blood to be spilled on this earth shaking ground
Yes then I turned away with the smile on my face
With this sin in my heart tried to bury Your grace
And then alone in the night I still called out for You
So ashamed of my life, my life, my life

But You love Me anyway!!


----------



## gordon 2

Oh my beloved Father,
I love him, he is beautiful, beautiful!
I want to go to Porta Rossa,
To buy our wedding ring.

Yes, yes, I really love him.
And if you still say no,
I’ll go to Ponte Vecchio,
And throw myself in the Arno.

My love for which I suffer,
God, I will die.
Father have mercy, have mercy
Father have mercy, have mercy


----------



## EverGreen1231

Oh, soul are you weary and troubled.
No light in the darkness you see.
There's light for a look at the savior,
And life more abundant and free.

Turn your eyes upon Jesus-
Look full in His wonderful face;
And the things of earth will grow strangely dim...
In the light of His glory and grace.

One of my favorites...


----------



## gordon 2

Yes my brother.


----------



## hobbs27




----------



## hobbs27

While on the cross our Savior uttered these words from psalm 22. Amazing!


----------



## GunnSmokeer

*I Won't Take Less Than Your Love*

"_How much do I owe you_," said the man to his Lord.
"_for giving me this day, and every day that's gone before?"
"Shall I build a temple?  Shall I make a sacrifice?
Tell me Lord, and I will pay the price._"

And the LORD said, "_I won't take less than your love- sweet love.  No, I won't take less than your love.
All the treasures of the world could never be enough, and I won't take less than your love._."

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ljdf3jTx87M


----------



## Big7

Skip Ewing "The Gospel According To Luke" 

The best!


----------



## welderguy

^I like that^
That gets right down to where you really live.
Thanks big7.


----------



## Knotmuch

Journey - Don't Stop Believing


----------



## centerpin fan

Knotmuch said:


> Journey - Don't Stop Believing



You must do penance, my son.

1)  Turn in your man card.

2)  Listen to "Raining Blood" by Slayer -- twenty times.


----------



## 1988USMC

Old school but really great, "I'll have a new body, I'll have a new life".
Best version I have heard is from "Jubilee", a gospel music show that used to be on TV, featuring the Cathedrals from back in the "day".


----------



## gordon 2

Have a listen at this guy's voice. Man what a blues natural. What a guy.


----------



## gordon 2

1988USMC said:


> Old school but really great, "I'll have a new body, I'll have a new life".
> Best version I have heard is from "Jubilee", a gospel music show that used to be on TV, featuring the Cathedrals from back in the "day".



YES! YES! YES!


----------



## 1988USMC

*Praise God I am redeemed!*

I also like "Winging my way back home" by the Gaithers and The Dixie Echoes.


----------



## gordon 2

LYRICS: ( let's sing)

Down deep in my soul (Down deep in my soul)
A melody rings (A melody rings)
I’m winging my way
(I'm winging) (My way back home)
A sinner is saved... (A sinner is saved)
My spirit now sings (My spirit now sings)
I’m winging my way
(I'm winging) (My way back home)

CHORUS
I’m climbing each day (Every day)
Since Jesus is mine (Truly mine)
I travel the road (Narrow road)
To glory divine (To glory divine)
The way is called straight (The way is called straight)
That enters the gate (That enters the gate)
I’m winging my way
(I'm winging) (My way back home)

A wonderful time (A wonderful time)
Is waiting ahead (Is waiting ahead)
I’m winging my way
(I'm winging) (My way back home)
I mean to be there (I mean to be there)
From sin I have fled (From sin I have fled)
I’m winging my way
(I'm winging) (My way back home)


----------



## hobbs27

That's Good stuff ^^^^^^!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 1988USMC

*Another good version!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hyqriU7RJUM


----------



## hobbs27

Can you spot the 
Baptists'  ?


----------



## 1988USMC

Love the video. I could do without the illuminati sign. Other than that great message.

SEMPER FI!
"fideli certa merces"


----------



## gordon 2




----------



## hobbs27




----------



## obligated

Amazing Grace with bagpipes always gets my allergies going.


----------



## 1988USMC

*Redemption draweth nigh*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cnAW_Dh68Hk

This one speaks to me!


----------



## obligated

https://youtu.be/i7Ah-Ch8NQ4

My church has sails.The song and boat washes my problems away though!


----------



## gordon 2

A thief on each side,
Christ was being crucified,
Paying the supreme sacrifice.
But the man on the right side,
He invited before He died
To come with Him in Paradise

So if you ever wanna be on the right side of Calvary,
You must go through the Blood of the Lamb.
And when you go through that crimson flow,
It will wash you white as snow.
You’ll be on the right side of the Great I Am.

On that great and noble day,
Some will hear the Father say, 
“Depart from Me for I know you not,”
But everyone who’s on the right side,
He’ll invite to go inside,
Cleansed by Calvary from every spot

So if you ever wanna be on the right side of Calvary,
You must go through the Blood of the Lamb.
And when you go through that crimson flow,
It will wash you white as snow.
You’ll be on the right side of the Great I Am.

And when you go through that crimson flow,
It will wash you white as snow.
You’ll be on the right side of the Great I Am.


----------



## gordon 2

Can someone tell me what the name of the hymn is that this gentleman is playing? It is the first arrangement he plays.


----------



## gordon 2

Is this it?


----------



## hobbs27




----------



## bow777

EXHALE by group PLUMB

Wow very powerful


----------



## gordon 2




----------



## gordon 2

bow777 said:


> EXHALE by group PLUMB
> 
> Wow very powerful


----------



## gordon 2




----------



## Artfuldodger

Not a particular song but this family band from Appling, Ga is inspiring;


----------



## welderguy




----------



## Israel




----------

